# more prayers needed for Mark



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to thank Jo for asking for prayers for my brother Mark.
Mark has had some health issues in the past but a little over a month ago he started to have more issues. He had felt bad for several months but he didn't think it was anything serious. He went in the hospital to have some test ran but checked himself out to go to his daughters wedding the 21st of August in St. Pete. We didn't realize how bad this was until seeing him there. Mark lives in Houston. The doctor told them he was 99% sure it was lymphoma cancer. His spleen was enlarged to twice its size and he had all the signs of cancer. He had his spleen removed last Wednesday. They were told they would have the results back on this coming Tuesday because of the holiday weekend. They even had him down for his first round of chemo this coming week and had told them he would have a 50% chance of beating this. 
WELL.......... yesterday the doctor came in to the hospital when he should have been off just so he could go ahead and get the results. Mark doesn't have caner! The doctor said he has a bad infection. We don't know much more about this or what treatments he'll have to have but I can't even begin to say how relieved we all are to know its not cancer. This has been a terrible time for him, his wife and our whole family. Not knowing what was going to happed to him and the 3 year anniversary of them losing their son (21 years old ) was this past Thursday. They've had such a hard time and this was the most wonderful news we could have gotten! I started to post about this and ask for prayers but I couldn't get it all written down. It made it more real. 
I'm wanting to ask for prayers now that he'll have a fast recovery and get this put behind him. My brother is a wonderful person and I just want his life back on track and good for him and his wife. 
I really appreciate your prayers and good thoughts! I believe in the power of prayer and know its going to make a difference.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! I'll still be keeping him in my thoughts for a super fast recovery!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what good news that Mark doesn't have cancer, I will pray for his speedy recovery, this news must be such a relief for you all :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Well that IS good news! Hope he can recover soon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did they say what kind of infection? .........or what caused it? I will say prayers for your brother and I hope that they can give him antibiotics and clear him right up!!! Please keep us informed.......


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll definitely pray for your brother, Mark.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Mark and his family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God it isn't cancer, I'll keep praying for him


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Such wonderful news that it's not cancer! I will definitely keep Mark in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured I will be saying prayers for your brother,Mark, that they get this infection under control quickly and he's back to being well very soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great result!!! I hope the doctors can cure this infection now quickly. How relieved you must be Jane!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - I missed the first post about this but maybe that's a good thing because this second post is so much better. Praying Mark will overcome the infection and have a speedy recovery. Nothing like having a brother. I love mine so much and he's the only one in my nuclear family left.:grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Jane, so relieved it's not cancer. And they can do wonders with infection. You all are deeply in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Jane. Prayers being sent to your brother.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!!!!! great news


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:thmbup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jane I'm so sorry for what you all have been going through. Thank God it isn't cancer after all. What a relief! I will keep your brother in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane, your brother and all of his loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers. You all must be so relieved to know that he is not facing cancer. I hope and pray that the infection gets under control quickly and that his recovery is swift and complete.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll keep him in my prayers!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Jane, I had no idea all this was going on in your life! OMG! What a relief there is no cancer. Is he still in the hospital? IV antibiotics? Lots of prayers going out for he and your family.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Mark doesn't have cancer, what a scary time for him & the family. Hopefully the doctors will get the infection taken care of & he'll be feeling much better real soon. I'll say a special prayer for him rayer:. How is he doing now Jane? Just wondering if the spleen was the source of the infection or if the infection came from somewhere else. His doctor was so kind to come in & tell him the good news early.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's great news. It's not often I hear this, I'm so happy for you and your brother, Mark. Continued prayers for your brother.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's wonderful! More prayers that he gets better soon.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

WOW! prayers will keep coming.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending prayers and hugs your way Jane .


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So thankful Mark doesn't have cancer. God is great!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:rayer:
rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sending prayers for you, your brother and family.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for your thoughts and prayers. This has really been hard but knowing now that it isn't cancer is amazing after being so sure it was. Mark's a wonderful person and we all just want him better! I appreciate your prayers so much. I really do believe they make a difference. 

Here's part of an email from my SIL, she sent this out to everyone on her email list. It explains it a little better. We hope to know more about what's going on this week. They're still running tests.

Our prayers were answered yesterday when the doctor came in to tell us that Mark did not have Lymphoma. The Oncologist was so sure that he said “I am 99% sure this is Lymphoma”. He also said after taking out the spleen this would not be a complete cure that he would have to have chemo for probably six months.
Mark had every symptom fever ,night sweats, weight loss (aprox 30 pounds) and itching. The Oncologist showed us his pet scan and his spleen was lit up! Which means cancer. He decided that the spleen needed to come out. that is the only way they could be sure it was lymphoma.
We were not suppose to get results until Tuesday but the oncologist came in over the weekend to tell us after they tested the spleen and he was wrong there was no Lymphoma. It was just a very bad infection. 
Mark had been seeing an infectious disease doctor and she said she could find no infection we still don’t understand why she did not find the infection but we are just so grateful that he does not have Lymphoma.



Again thank you all for being such thoughtful and caring people. I appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jane i'm continuing to keep Mark in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP!!

Thank goodness it's not cancer. :chili:

(((Sending prayers and warm thoughts to you and Mark))) :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just seeing this.....Thank God it's not cancer.. Will still pray for
Mark.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jane, I am just seeing this. I will keep your brother Mark and family in my prayers. I'm so sorry you all have to go through this. I'm happy to hear it is not cancer. However, I do hope they can find out what is causing the infection or whatever they determine that it is ... so, that they can treat him with the proper medications. It does sound like the outcome will be positive though ... maybe it just some kind of bad inflamation.

Sending hugs, positive vibes, and prayers your way, Jane.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane I have you and Mark on my mind and in my prayers


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to check in on SM this past week and I'm just now seeing this. Jane, I am so sorry your brother and family have been going through all this. But praise God it was not cancer! I will certainly keep Mark in my prayers and hope they find the cause of whatever this is. rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jane, just checking to see how Mark is doing? I'm continuing to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so so much for your replies and your prayers. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate you!
Mark's doing much better. He has an appointment with the infectious disease doctor and his surgeon today. They still don't know what caused this infection so now they have to make sure it's gone and try to determine the cause so it won't affect any other organs. He has a very positive attitude and we all feel so much better knowing this isn't lymphoma cancer. I hate that he lives so far away but on the other hand I'm thankful he's in Houston and has some really amazing doctors. I just know its going to go straight up hill from here. 
Thanks again and please keep him in your prayers. 
hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Really happy to read that he is doing better 
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Thanks so so much for your replies and your prayers. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate you!
> Mark's doing much better. He has an appointment with the infectious disease doctor and his surgeon today. They still don't know what caused this infection so now they have to make sure it's gone and try to determine the cause so it won't affect any other organs. He has a very positive attitude and we all feel so much better knowing this isn't lymphoma cancer. I hate that he lives so far away but on the other hand I'm thankful he's in Houston and has some really amazing doctors. I just know its going to go straight up hill from here.
> Thanks again and please keep him in your prayers.
> hugs


Jane, I hope Mark's dr's. appts. goes well today, still thinking and praying for him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is such wonderful wonderful news , thank god !!!!! i hope that his infection gets taken care of , and i will continue to pray for his health , but i am soo happy to know it is not cancer...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane -- I'm just catching up on posts after my cancer treatment. So glad to hear that Mark does NOT have cancer. Now let's just get rid of that darn infection. Sending lots and lots of prayers and positive energy his way.


----------

